# Lake Ontario Kings, Wilson, NY



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Went up to Lake O to fish for kings for the first time with OGF member Reel Power on Thursday morning. We were greeted by a strong west wind and a lake of whitecaps. We figure we would take our time getting ready and hope the lake would die down. We go to launch the boat to bring it to our rented slip at the marina. Start the motor and it over heats.  Long story short, and a couple of trips to the Boat Doctor in Olcott (highly recommend), we figured out the problem, got the boat to the slip and started getting things ready. 7.5 hours after arriving, we decided that the lake was fishable and we headed out. We had heard that the inshore bite had been pretty hot lately so we set up in 75 fow. We were marking fish all over the place and had good feelings about the fishing. Ended up fishing the 75-100 fow range for 2.5 hours and could not buy a bite. 

Saturday morning we were on the water by 6:00 and went out to 350 fow. Fished for a little bit with no luck. We ended up discovering that the thermocline was much deeper than where we were fishing. We made adjustments (fished between 70-120 fow) and started picking fish. We ended up catching 9 kings (we kept 5, we were searching for another big fish to give us our 6th fish, she just never came, just her smaller brothers and sisters), 5 steelhead, and a nice 8-10 lb rainbow (we felt that it was a domestic rainbow and not a steelie. Pic is below, lemme know what you think). We lost another 10-15 fish, visually confirmed a few of them (kings and steelies). Most of the kings came on spoons off the downriggers. The steelies seemed to like flies with spin doctors off of dipsys. Caught a few fish on the copper lines as well. We ran some sushi and pulled a couple fish that way too.

The catch of the day (and biggest fish of my life) was this 29 pound, 39 inch long, 23.75 inch girth female king salmon. Fish hit a green spoon on the downrigger around 100 feet down. I have never landed a fish and had adrenaline pumping like I did when that fish hit the floor of the boat. Needless to say the fish is going on the wall, obviously a replica since bringing it home in one piece was out of the question.

I owe many many thanks to Jarrett who invited me to come out with him for my first opportunity at kingers. I had a blast and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Way to go Mark! That's a pig. I am hoping to get back up one more time this fall.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

way to go guys, defintely a horse! looks like a domestic to me, pretty fish, I caught a couple nice chrome this weekend had zero color to them all chrome with green backs.


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Great bunch of fish..thanks for the report/ heading to Olcott f-s-s..did you fish E or W? What # test mono on the downriggers?,,thanks TC


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ONE-SHORT said:


> Great bunch of fish..thanks for the report/ heading to Olcott f-s-s..did you fish E or W? What # test mono on the downriggers?,,thanks TC


I'll be in Olcott this week too! just got back yesterday.

I run 30lb Maxima, fleas can't stick to it. big game will work.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

We fished East. We were in the area of the Niagra bar. We were fishing with my buddy's gear and I'm pretty sure we were running 30lb powerpro braid off the riggers. No mono. Fleas weren't very bad, only had to pull em off a couple of times


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I shock them nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one BIG king!

Kevin I am toying with going this weekend. I'll watch the weather. Are you camping?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No 2 rooms at harbor 4 of us. Same place but taking my dad he is done camping lol fishing is gonna be good! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, catching something besides walleye is fun, makes for fun trips to NY.

I might suggest bleeding the salmon. We started bleeding them 4-5 years ago and it makes the cleaning much easier and the meat much cleaner.

We keep a rope stringer in the boat. Tie the fish over the side, cut the gills and drag them around for a short time before putting them in the cooler. Makes cooler cleanup real easy also.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Nice fish, catching something besides walleye is fun, makes for fun trips to NY.
> 
> I might suggest bleeding the salmon. We started bleeding them 4-5 years ago and it makes the cleaning much easier and the meat much cleaner.
> 
> We keep a rope stringer in the boat. Tie the fish over the side, cut the gills and drag them around for a short time before putting them in the cooler. Makes cooler cleanup real easy also.


We did exactly that, I think we pulled it from the water too soon though...


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

We fished last weekend as well. Fished the Bar Saturday morning, no luck so we headed to Olcott. Fished tight for the evening, few shakers, thats it.  Flashers/Flies White Spindoctors, Mountain Dew Spindoctors, Kryptonite flies.

Sunday we headed to 475 fow, couldnt keep the Chome off. Had a ton of fun, 2 doubles, 1 triple. All on spoons, any colors.

Will be back up there this weekend. Staying at the Slippery Sinker if anyones there, say hi.

Good luck.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

eyecatcher- I'm sure you passed us on Saturday morning then. We only saw two or three fishing boats that day and they were all making their way east towards olcott. It was in the morning when we saw the boats, so I'm sure you were one of them. At the bar, what fow were you in? How deep were you fishing?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here are a couple pics from this weekends trip. My buddy is 300 pounds not sure what the fish weighs but over 20 without a doubt. We boxed out saturday evening got into a decent bite of 1 year olds and that's when we caught the good one. Morning we couldn't get in the groove. Sunday we dropped a couple screamers one broke me right off then took the teen and a nice 11 pound steelie on a koppers live target hearing swimbait behind a flasher, also had a few other steelies and tons of shakers throughout the weekend. I know we'll do better on the matures as long as we stop dropping them.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are some nice fish there kgone. Good luck out there this weekend. Let us know how you do. Wish I could be out there as well


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Cain't wait for this weekend! these next two days in the office will be hell! ready to hear some drags burnin :B


----------

